# GPU-Z.0.8.4 not showing CUDA for GTX 960 in Windows 10



## crisberescu (Jun 26, 2015)

GPU-Z.0.8.4 does not show CUDA selected for my Gigabyte GTX 960 G1 Gaming on Windows 10 x64 Build 10130.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 26, 2015)

Could be a Windows 10 problem, will look into it when RTM is out


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 21, 2015)

RTM is out and CUDA is still not showing as enabled.  I'm curious if it is available in Windows 10 or if GPU-Z is lying?


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 21, 2015)

Fixed in next build, I also invited you to the GPU-Z Beta Test group, where you can find a build to confirm it's working.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 21, 2015)

could i get an invite? i think i brought this issue up initially awhile ago and wouldnt mind confirming 

after looking the only thing checked for my card is Direct Compute >_<


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 21, 2015)

AlienIsGOD said:


> could i get an invite?


done


----------



## TwinParadox (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi. May I have invite too ? I've a GTX Titan X and CUDA is not displayed on GPU-Z 0.8.4 report.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 29, 2015)

TwinParadox said:


> Hi. May I have invite too ? I've a GTX Titan X and CUDA is not displayed on GPU-Z 0.8.4 report.


done


----------

